# Other Pets > Dogs >  Pomeranians In Their Summer Cut

## Styx

Tanuki, my mother's dog, in the Fox Cut (aka shaved).  I warned her against getting him clipped so short because he has weird fur issues to begin with but she didn't listen, despite the fact we'd found a groomer than knows how to do the Puppy/Teddy bear cut.




Biscuit, my pom, in the Puppy Cut (aka Teddy Bear cut).  He loves to get goomed in the summer.  His behavior just completely changes.  He goes from being pissy, nasty and mean to happy, playful, and cheeful again.

----------


## llovelace

They are cute  :Smile:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Cute clips.  I usually prefer the lion clips on poms, but the teddy clip looks nicely done also.  Leaving that longer hair is a real pain, and if the first dog has a flatter coat, it would look terrible to try to leave it longer.

----------


## Muze

They look so cute!  I've been thinking about getting my American Eskie clipped but I didn't want the Lion cut.  These are really adorable.

----------


## Styx

Thanks.

wolfy-hound, yeah... I hate the lion cut.  Haha.

MuzeBallPythons, I hear ya!  I love Biscuit's clip, he just looks too cute in it.

----------

